# Want to Build A Filter from Wheelie Bin Tips If Poss



## eglwysman (26 Aug 2010)

I am looking to build a D.I.Y FIilter from a Wheelie Bin and wondered what is the best way to go about it.

Not sure if I got this right but I was thinking of doing it like this, Having the pump pump the water through a sealed Hole in the bottom of the bin, Stacking plastic media at the bottom upto a 1/4 way up then the relivent songes etc  up near the top and have the exit through another hole made onto the cascade into the pond, Is this the right way to have it having the water come into the bottom and work it's way up?

Cheers All


----------



## chrisfraser05 (27 Aug 2010)

just don't put fish or a cat in it, you'll never hear the end of it!!!


----------



## eglwysman (27 Aug 2010)

LOL, Yeah she's getting it in the neck from all angles now, CCTV britain you will be caught.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
I'd definitely do it as a trickle filter, with inlet at the top and return flowing out at the bottom. It will probably depend upon the pump (and garden topography) as it would need to have quite a good head to pump a reasonable volume of water to the top of the bin. Personally I'd only use the bottom 2/3 of the bin as I think it will struggle to cope long term with the weight of the water and media (particularly if you use "Alfagrog", a good cheap option).

In fact I see that "Lozbug" has actually built one of these. <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6284>. 

cheers Darrel


----------

